# Vectra 3D instead of frontline



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

OK so Riley had a horrible reaction to the Preventic tick collar, so I asked my vet for a new tick medication. I asked for Frontline but they recommended Vectra3D because it "works better". I was interested in it because I see that it repels bugs as well as kills them. I was about to apply it, (we have SO many ticks here I don't want to go to long without having her protected), but I want to see if others have any experience with this and/ or if their vets are now pushing this new product...
should i try to return it and get frontline?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I have heard of the product before but have never used it. This is a new product so I am not very fimilar with it. From my understanding it just came out not to long ago.


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

We (at the Vet Clinic) are in the process of switching our clients to Vectra 3D as the dogs are becoming almost immune to the Frontline as we are getting WAY too many "it isn't working" complaints. I have used Vectra now on several fosters as well as my own dogs since spring and have had nothing but good results and no reactions even on the dog who had Frontline skin reactions.

Tina


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

K9 Mom,
Thanks so much for the information! Glad to hear some positive experience! I think its so new not many people know about it.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Just want to write an update- Having no issues with the Vectra. It dried really fast and had no odor, etc. Haven't seen any ticks, either... so I'd say its a success! ::knocks on wood::


----------



## K9mom (Jan 15, 2004)

Sarah -
Riley should do well. We have never had a complaint about it....

Tina


----------

